# Antique Pocket Watch



## rachel D (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi I'm trying to find some information on this pocket watch. My grandmother gave it to me about 15 years ago. I believe her husband bought it for her maybe in the 50's, I'm not really sure. The box that it is in says MOERIS on the front. The front of the watch is a enamel drawing with a signature that I think says GAMET. Inside it says 17 jewels, Swiss made. On the dial it says GRAND PRIX and the numbers are roman numerals. Any information we would be great. Thank You Rachel


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

We can't really give you any information without really looking at the watch. Any chance of uploading photos? That said, commercial pocket-watch manufacture more or less ceased around the 1950s-1960s, so your watch would probably be one of the last that were ever made, if you know what I mean.


----------



## rachel D (Apr 18, 2009)

Shangas said:


> We can't really give you any information without really looking at the watch. Any chance of uploading photos? That said, commercial pocket-watch manufacture more or less ceased around the 1950s-1960s, so your watch would probably be one of the last that were ever made, if you know what I mean.


Hi thanks for you information. Here are a few pics. Let me know if you get them. Thanks again

Well I can't figure out how to put pics on here. But you can email me at [email protected] and I can email you the pics. Thank You.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Rachel - you share the same name as my wife so panic on when I saw a post by 'Rachel D'! :lol:

Follow this thread *HERE* on how to upload pictures...

Best of luck! Stuart D


----------

